# FOLLISTATIN 344 Before + Afters *9 Pounds in 10 Days*



## Viciony (Jun 18, 2011)

* Please note this is not me.
** The full detailed log including pics can be found on pro-m under member logs
*** Full credit to Osirus
**** Please note strict diet and supplementation also included.


----------



## minimal (Jun 18, 2011)

imageshack is blocked on here


----------



## booze (Jun 18, 2011)

is this believable? impressive results if true.


----------



## Viciony (Jun 18, 2011)

booze said:


> is this believable? impressive results if true.



go read the daily log yourself...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 18, 2011)

Really interested!!! I found the log, PM me for it



Looks Good


----------



## minimal (Jun 18, 2011)

Hear the stuff is pretty bad for your tendons..


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 19, 2011)

thats pretty damn bad ass


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Jun 19, 2011)

theres not that much of a change. the guy is jacked, but is not like he transformed...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## J.thom (Jun 19, 2011)

Can someone post the log?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> theres not that much of a change. the guy is jacked, but is not like he transformed...



You blind?


----------



## x~factor (Jun 23, 2011)

johnnyringo74 said:


> theres not that much of a change. the guy is jacked, but is not like he transformed...


I see what you're saying but we're talking 10 days transformation here. For 10 days THAT is impressive!


----------

